# Neuaufbau eines Scott Voltage Jr 12



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)

Hallo liebe Community!


Lange war ich wie so viele nur stiller Mitleser und habe dank euch allen viele interessante Tips gefunden.
Nun denke ich ist es an der Zeit mich endlich mal aktiv zu beteiligen.
Möglicherweise hat ja der eine oder andere von euch ein ähnliches Projekt.

Zur Vorgeschichte:
Mein Sohn wird bald drei Jahre jung.
Mit eineinhalb bekam er sein erstes Laufrad. Genau genommen das kleinste das wir auf die schnell auftreiben konnten. Er hatte damit viel Freude und konnte gut fahren lernen.
Lange davor hatte ich schon den Wunsch ihm ein vernünftiges zu schenken.
Also bekam er dieses Jahr ein gebrauchtes Kokua Jumper, welches natürlich auch schon ein paar Upgrades erfahren durfte ;-)
Parallel dazu bin ich im Gebrauchtmarkt willhaben.at(super Adresse!) um ursprünglich 5,- Euro auf ein Scott Voltage Jr 12 Zoll gestossen. 5!!! Euro weil servicebedürftig :-D
Da die Verkäufer auch noch einige ander interessante Sachen hatten war das Radl nach einer kleinen Preisverhandlung quasi gratis dabei.

Ursprünglich dachte ich daran das Teil mal nur zum Probieren fit zu machen und ihm bei Gelegenheit was Besseres zu besorgen. Also Zerlegen, Reinigen Zusammenschrauben, fertig.

Gesagt getan. ABER:
Die Sitzhöhe war ihm Anfang des Sommers um gut 10cm zu hoch und das Trumm leider 7,5kg schwer.
Trotz (auch schwerem) Alurahmen sonst eben nur billigste Stahlteile.
Hauptsache das Ding kosten neuca 240,- €.


Eigentlich wollte ich es zu diesem Zeitpunkt gleich wieder verkaufen.
Zuviele Teile zu wechseln, zuviele Nicht-Standardmasse.
Mein Sohn sah das aber anders. 
" Das ist mein grosses Rad Papa!"
Seine Freude war so groß, dass er es nicht mehr hergeben wollte.
Wir mussten ihn stundenlang damit herumschieben.

Tja und so war der Entschluss gefasst es zu "verbessern"
An diese Stelle ein grosses Danke auch an Surtre:
Du hast vollkommen recht: Man kann es als Herausforderung sehen. Hiermit angenommen ;-)


----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)

Die Ausgangsbasis.
So hab ich das Teil abgholt.
Zum Thema servicebedürftig:
Ja die vordere Bremse hat geklemmt, die Reifen musste ich aufpumpen und der Vorbau war zu weit heraussen.
Ich habs wie zuvor erwähnt mal komplett zerlegt und alle Teile gereinigt.
Nix defekt. Also wieder zusammenbauen, entsprechende Stellen fetten, Lager ordentlich einstellen, etc.

Das Ding ist so massiv, dass ich es problemlos benutzen konnte.
Auf diesen "Vorteil" kann ich aber gern verzichten.

Ich finde aber die grundlegende Optik stimmt, weshalb ich sie beibehalten habe.


----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)

So nun zu den interessanten Details. Welche Teile werden getauscht und wo gibts dabei Probleme zu lösen.
Wo soll ich anfangen....es sind so viele 

Vielleicht noch vorab: Das ist kein Highend Projekt.
Mir ist es schon was wert aber ich möchte und kann hierfür keine Unsummen ausgeben.
Dafür bin ich einfach zu sehr Realist. Hat für mich auch nichts mit Herausforderung zu tun.
Genau die Lösung der auftretenden Probleme ist ja (meistens) spaßig ;-)
Und wie lange wirds mein Junior realistisch nutzen können. Ein bis eineihalb Jahre. Dann is es eh zu klein.
Aber natürlich soll das Ganze Hand und Fuss haben, gut funktionieren, leichter werden und gut aussehen.

Als ich das Bike zerlegt habe sind mal alle Teile einzeln auf der Waage gelegen.
Die Liste hab ich noch irgendwo und werde sie euch bei Gelegenheit zeigen.

Die wichtigsten zu wechelnden Teile sind für mich:

Die Gabel:
Das originale Teil wiegt unglaubliche 830g mit Konus.
Wurde gegen eine Alugabel von Kokua mit 260g inkl Konus getauscht.

Die Schwierigkeit hierbei war der Steuersatz.
Das Original misst nichtmal ein Zoll.
Die Kokua Gabel hat einen normalen 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft. Danke Kokua! Das macht alles viel einfacher!
Glücklicherweise passt der Gabelschaft durch die eingepressten Lagerschalen.
Ich hab die Lagerkugeln frei in die Schalen verbaut da sonst der Halterahmen schleifen.
Ich hatte noch einen 0815 Steuersatzoberteil/Konus in der Teilekiste.
Passt, hat aber leider einen zwei Millimeter Spalt.
In Kombination mit einer Ritchey Abdeckkappe aber wieder egal.
Aus drei mach eins und der Steuersatz sieht fast so aus als ob er so gehört.
Und natürlich das Wichtigste: Er dreht sich sauber und lässt sich ordentlich einstellen.
Zu dem Thema hab ich viel im Internet gesucht und bin in einem BMX Forum fündig geworden.
Man kann einen 1" Steuersatz mit einer 1 1/8 Zoll Gabel kombinieren WENN:
1. Die Gabel durch die eingepressten Lagerschalen passt.
2. Der zusätzliche 1 1/8 Steuersatz zum Kombinieren ein einfacher OHNE Industrielager ist.
Ein Wenig Glück und Probieren natürlich inbegriffen.


----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)

Passt und erfüllt seinen Zweck.


----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)

Um gleich bei der Steuerzentrale zu bleiben:

Lenker und Vorbau wurden natürlich auch getauscht.

Gewicht Lenker: 300g bei 46cm
Gewicht Vorbau: 310g

Ursprünglich war der "alte" FSA Lenker meines Schwiegervaters plus 40mm Vorbau für das Scott gedacht.
Die zwei haben aber den Weg auf das Jumper gefunden. Da kann ich die Teile jetzt ja schlecht wieder abbauen.
Also ein neuer Vorbau bestellt - diesmal 35mm Länge und meinen alten Syntace Vector DH vorerst auf 50cm gekürzt.
Ein Bissl Markenzeug soll schon dabei sein. Vor alem wenns eh in der Teilekiste liegt.

Neues Gewicht der Teile muss ich erst wiegen.

Hier sieht man das Bike noch mit dem ürsprünglich angedachten Lenker...


----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)




----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)

Weiter gehts mit den Laufrädern:

Die originalen find ich rein optisch ja legendär.
Erwartungsgemäß sind sie natürlich schwer und die Reifen haben meinen Begriff des Rollwiderstands neu definiert.
Wenn man das Rad nur geschoben hat wollte es nicht nach vorne und hat durch die brutalen Stollen vibriert wie ein alter Dieseltraktor.

Die Fakten:

Gewicht des Hinterrads ohne Reifen: 1,2kg!!! Pfui!
Mein 26er Crossmax ST LRS hat 1,55kg.

Die originalen Chen Shin China Reifen haben pro Stück ca 300g.

Die Wahl der Reifen war nicht schwer: Schwalbe Black Jack 12x1,9" ca € 10/Stk

Die Wahl der Alufelgen auch nicht weil sich das Angebot in Grenzen hält.
Schürmann Alufelge € 9,90/Stk.

Dafür war der Effekt bei diesem Raddurchmesser unerwartet grösser.
Seht selbst!


----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)

Die originale Stahlfelge


----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)

Und die neue Alufelge! Da kommt Freude auf!


----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)

Zum Thema Bremse:

Originalausstattung sind eine lahme Seitenzugbremse am Vorderrad die ausser 330g Gewicht ohne Hebel kaum Effekt hat
und ein kassischer Rücktritt.
Hm da kommen wir eigentlich zur Philisophiefrage: Rücktrittbremse Ja oder Nein.
Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich will hier ja nur beschreiben was ich gemacht habe und keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten.

Ich finde:
Ja ein Rücktritt funktioniert.
Ja er kann auch Spaß machen - war ja bei mir auch so.
Ja er ist schwer (ca 1kg Hinterradnabe).


Nein er bereitet mein Kind nicht auf Bremsen mit der Hand vor. Das ist mir wohl der wichtigste Punkt.
Er hat bereits eine Hinterradbremse am Laufrad und soll Bremsen lernen
bzw es können wenn er später mit dem viel schnelleren Fahrrad unterwegs ist.
Er soll auch nicht zuviel leeren Pedalweg haben bevor der Antrieb wieder greift.

Also war die Entscheidung klar: Der Rücktritt muss raus.

Aber welches Bremssystem sollte es werden?

Die Seitenzugbremse am Kokua (wohlgemerkt auch per handgemachtem Adapter am Hinterrad montiert) reicht eigentlich vollkommen aus.
Leider ist es am Scott Rahmen etwas schwierig eine Seitenzugbremse zu montieren.
Die angeschweisste Halterung für den Seitenständer ist zu weit vom Rad entfernt.
Also hätte ich eine Verlängerung oder eine Halterung bauen müssen.
UND ich hatte keine passende (vernünftige) Seitenzugbremse zuhause.
Die originale Bremse vom Vorderad kam nicht in Frage. Zu schwer, zu breit, zu wenig Wirkungsgrad.

Die Lösung:

Ja ich darf mich von all euren schönen Customlösungen inspiriert und angestachelt fühlen.
Auch an das 12 Zoll Hinterrad meines Sohnes soll eine Scheibenbremse.
Vor allem wenn eine Avid Elixir R noch herumliegt.
Die war übrigens dankenswerter Weise die einzige dank CPS die sich relativ einfach und passen ans Rad schrauben liess.
Ich muss zwar eine 160mm Scheibe verwenden aber dafür nicht am Rahmen rumschneiden.
Ursprünglich wollte ich eine 140er Scheibe verbauen. Geht sich aber nicht gut aus bei dem Rahmen.
Leider fehlen bei dieser Bremse aber die Klemmschellen der Hebel also muss ich noch viel leidererererer
heute eine gebrauchte Elixir RSL abholen 
Wenn schon Custom dann darfs auch ein Bisschen übertrieben und zum Angeben sein. 

Davon abgesehn ist der Hinterbau an dem kleinen Scott so übertrieben breit, dass er förmlich nach Scheibenbremse schreit!

Seht selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)

War wahrscheinlich ursprünglich als Pocketbike gedacht :-D


----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)

Gut die prinzipielle Bremsenfrage war geklärt.
Wie immer: Ein paar Teile liegen schon herum, ein paar musste ich erst besorgen.

Die alte Elixir war zumindest für den Anbau bzw fürs Anpassen gut genug.
Es war relativ einfach mit der 160mm Scheibe und dem dank CPS etwas flacheren Bremssattel die geeignete Montage zu finden.
Im Endeffekt habe ich "nur" einen 203mm IS-PM Adapter von innen passend an den Rahmen geschraubt.
Der Rahmen ist in diesem Bereich am Ausfallende stabil genug. Genau genommen ist er insgesamt so massiv,
dass ich mich noch immer damit zu fahren traue.
Deshalb UND in Anbetracht des Gewichts meines Sohnes (ja auch vorausschauend auf sein Wachstum)
mach ich mir wegen zwei 6mm Löchern keine weiteren Sorgen.
Das Ausfallende an diesem Rahmen ist so überdimensioniert, dass der Adapter innenseitig schön plan aufliegt und fest sitzt.
Durch die dadurch entstehende Abstützung glaube ich sogar fester als auf einer herkömmlichen IS Aufnahme.

Zugegeben, die 160mm Scheibe ist natürlich überdimensioniert.
Aber ich hatte sie zuhause und musste nicht zusätzlich eine 140mm Scheibe kaufen,
die im Endeffekt nicht so ohne weiteres gepasst hätte.
Die einzige Sorge die ich dabei hatte war:
Wird die Scheibe den Boden berühren wenn das Bike auf der Seite liegt.
Hab da auch schon über einen Schutzbügel nachgedacht.
Ist aber fürs erste nicht notwendig.
Wenn ich das Bike auf die Bremsseite lege sind zwischen Boden und Scheibe gut 2cm Distanz.
Die alte Magura Scheibe ist auch noch relativ stabil.
Sollte sich selbst bei Bodenkontakt nicht gleich grob und bleibend verbiegen.
Mal sehen ob das meinen kleinen Wilden überlebt.
Sonst wird noch nachgebessert.

Die Suche nach der passenden Nabe war auch interessant.

Die originale Rücktrittnabe hat eine Einbaubreite von 110mm.
Der Rahmen weitet sich beim aufschrauben ein paar mm.
Also musste eine passende Nabe mit Freilauf oder Freilaufritzel und Scheibenbremsaufnahme her.

Ich hab nur zwei passende Naben gefunden.
Im Trial gibt es 116mm Hinterradnaben.
Wirklich schöne und edle Teile aber natürlich auch entsprechend "teuer"
Die "günstigeren" Varianten fangen hier bei etwa €65,- ohne passendes Ritzel an.
Das war zum einen zuviel, zum anderen hätte ich dann auch neue Speichen gebraucht.

Die Wahl fiel im Endeeffekt auf eine Quando Schraubkranznabe mit Disc Aufnahme und ein Freilaufritzel.
Die Distanzringe plus Verschraubung auf der Achse die üblicherweise unter dem Schraubkranz sind habe ich entfernt,
die Nabe auf der Achse neu zentriert und....


----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)

...passt. Eventuell baue ich sie noch auf Schnellspanner um. War ja auch dabei. Müsste nur die Achse kürzen.


----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)




----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)




----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)

Die obere Schraube liess sich schön im Rahmen versenken. Dahinter ist immer noch ein gutes Stück vom Ausfallende.
So ist es schöner als mit einer schrägen Beilagscheibe und die Schraube steht nicht unnötig über.


----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)

Zum Thema sitzen:


Die originalen Teile waren optisch nett aber natürlich auch wieder schwer.
Die ursprüngliche minimale Sitzhöhe mit kompletter Originalaustattung lag bei 430mm.

Sattel 260g
Klemmschelle 150g
(Kerzen-) Sattelstütze 100g. Die war immerhin aus Alu und wird verwendet.

Man sieht es auf den vorigen Bildern schon. Das erste Laufrad durfte seine Sattel spenden.
Dieser wird direkt auf die Kerzenstütze gesteckt und mit eine Schraube fixiert.
Zum einen wiegt die Kombi Sattel und Stütze dann nur mehr 240g, zum anderen verringert sich die minimale Sitzhöhe deutlich.
Ich habs noch nicht gemessen. Auch die kompakteren Schwalbe Reifen tragen gut dazu bei.
Ein paar Millimeter werde ich von der Sattelhalterung wahrscheinlich noch entfernen bevor ich ihn mit der Stütze verschraube.
Dann kann der Sattel noch ein Wenig tiefer.
Zu Beginn soll mein Sohn ja schnell mit den Füssen den Boden erreichen können.
Ich finde das wichtiger als die optimale Tretposition.
Um die kümmern wir uns wenn er richtig radln kann.
Mit dem Bike legen wir ja bestimmt keine Langstrecken zurück.

Eine schöne passende Sattelklemme von Hope hatte ich auch zuhause.
Der Schnellspanner wird aber vorerst einer Schraube weichen,
da er so unterm Sattel verschwindet dass ich ihn nicht normal benutzen kann.

Fotos folgen.


----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)

Zum Thema Kurbel:

Das war neben der Gabel/Steuersatz Geschichte die schwierigste Überlegung.
Verbaut ist eine schwere Stahlkurbel im BMX Stil.
Das Tretlager Gehäuse hat einen Durchmesser von 43mm und eine Breite von 65mm.

Es gibt zwar diverse Adapter von Pressfir auf BSA mit denen sich das möglicherweise umbauen liesse.
Die fähigen Metallbearbeiter unter euch kriegen das sicher auch mühelos in den Griff.
Ich hab aber keine vernünftige Lösung für die Kurbel gefunden.
Eine Kurbel kürzen wäre da wohl das einzig sinnvolle Möglichkeit.
Hier muss ich zugeben, dass das meine Möglichkeiten übersteigt.
Darum hab ich einfach nur das Tretlager sauber eingestellt und gut ist.

Ich erinnere mich an meine ganzen BMX und Bonanza Gefährte.
In meiner Kindheit in den 80ern hatte ich ein italienisches "Fully" mit Sachs 3 Gang Schaltung.
Das Ding hatte ca 16kg. Ja das war mir als einziges Radl zu schwer.
Dafür aber so coooool, dass mir auch das damals egal war.
Sonst habe ich nie über das Gewicht meiner Drahtesel nachgedacht.
Also erlaube ich mir beim Thema Kurbel des Voltage daran zu denken und keine weiteren Umbauten zu machen.
Es würde (für mich) einfach den Rahmen sprengen.
Das dafür nötige Geld und die eh immer knappe Zeit inverstiere ich lieber in das nächste Bike.


----------



## AndiFu (17. August 2017)

Gestern hab ich mal einen schnellen Probeaufbau ohne Bremse gemacht und mein Sohn durfte Probefahren.
Es hat ihm (Gott sei Dank) richtig viel Spaß gemacht.
Ganz stolz hat er jedem sein neues Rad gezeigt.
Dabei ist es ja noch nicht mal fertig.
Das wird sich aber in den nächsten Tagen ändern.

Heute hat die Gabel ihre finale Farbe erhalten. Der Lack trocket jetzt mal schön durch.
Am Abend hole ich die neue Bremse.
Die Laufräder muss ich noch sauber zentrieren.
Das Einspeichen der Hinterradnabe war ein wenig fummelig.
16 Loch Felge mit 36 Loch Nabe. Habs aber hinbekommen...
...und kräftig Farbe von den frisch lackierten Speichen abgerieben.
Das muss ich wenn sie sauber laufen wieder in Ordnung bringen.


----------



## track94 (17. August 2017)

Puhh du machst dir ja richtig Arbeit...ich habs bei dem Eisenschwein dran gegeben aberr mein kleiner fährt damit 12 Km an manchen Tagen..ich hab nur die Übersetzung geändert 

Ich les hier mal weiter mit


----------



## AndiFu (18. August 2017)

track94 schrieb:


> Puhh du machst dir ja richtig Arbeit...ich habs bei dem Eisenschwein dran gegeben aberr mein kleiner fährt damit 12 Km an manchen Tagen..ich hab nur die Übersetzung geändert
> 
> Ich les hier mal weiter mit



Hauptsache dein Junior hat Spaß damit. Wow bis zu 12km is beachtlich.
Klingt nach ner Menge Fahrfreude ;-)
Ich hoffe mein Sohn hat beim Fahren dann soviel Spaß wie ich beim Umbau   
Mal sehen ob ichs heute schaffe das Ding wieder auf die Räder zu stellen.


----------



## AndiFu (18. August 2017)

So, der Lack auf der Gabel trocken, die (Schnäppchen-)Bremse vor mir liegend gings fröhlichst weiter.
Wenn alles soweit passt ist der (fast) finale Aufbau immer ein Hochgenuss.
Jetzt siehts doch wirklich wieder wie ein Radl aus.

Was ich noch machen muss:

- Ein Wenig DOT aus der Bremse ablassen. Der Vorbesitzer hat sie zu großzügig gefüllt. Die Beläge stellen sich nicht ganz zurück.
Sie funktioniert aber einwandfrei und sieht fast aus wie neu. Ist dicht und hat nur ein paar kleine Kratzer.
Set Avid Elixir RSL mit Scheiben und Adapter um €49,- abgeholt nicht weit weg von meiner Arbeit. haaahaaa

- Mir überlegen wie ich den Bremszug final verlege. Die Kabelbinder kommen selbstverständlich weg.

- Den Sattel an der Stütze verschrauben bzw vorher noch ein entsprechendes Loch bohren plus Gewinde schneiden.
Eventuell fixiere ich ihn zweifach. Mal sehen.

- Vielleicht das Kettenblatt mit ein paar hübschen Bohrungen leichter machen.

- Laufräder sauber zentrieren.

- Die Lackkratzer an Speichen und Felgen ausbessern.

Am Wochenende darf mein Sohn testen und üben. Freu mich schon.
Heute Früh wollte er schon wieder damit fahren und war ganz enttäuscht als ich ihm gesagt habe, dass das noch nicht geht.
Ab jetzt passiert das hoffentlich nicht mehr ;-)

Ich werd mal alles zusammensuchen um euch genau zu berichten welche Teile ich gekauft habe,
wieviels schlussendlich gekostet hat und wieviel Gewicht ich damit einsparen konnte.

Die harten Fakten also erst zum Schluss.
Jetzt erstmal ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand:


----------



## AndiFu (18. August 2017)




----------



## AndiFu (18. August 2017)




----------



## AndiFu (18. August 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiFu (18. August 2017)




----------



## AndiFu (18. August 2017)




----------



## schusmile (18. August 2017)

Meine erste Reaktion:

Was ein geiler Panzer!

Hab jetzt eine Weile darüber nachgedacht und mir fällt einfach nix zutreffenderes ein


----------



## AndiFu (18. August 2017)

Du hast vollkommen recht. Panzer triffts gut.
Auch vom ursprünglichen Gewicht.
Bei meinem kleinen Haudrauf ist es eh gut wenns ein wenig stabiler ist.
Die leicht militante Optik hat mir von Anfang an gefallen.
Da ist das Mattschwarz jetzt noch besser als das ürsprünglich glänzende ;-)

Jetzt hast du mich auf eine Idee gebracht. Den Lack am Rahmen mit feinem Schleifvlies noch matt schleifen hihi.


----------



## AndiFu (18. August 2017)

Bin eben unerwartet zu einer Waage gekommen.
Das "spricht" sie 






 

Ich bin fürs erste zufrieden....und hab noch ein paar Ideen um unter die jetzt magische 6,0 zu kommen


----------



## tebis (22. August 2017)

AndiFu schrieb:


> Das Ding ist so massiv, dass ich es problemlos benutzen konnte.



Kann ich bestätigen (siehe mein Avatar) Meine Kinder hatten auch so eins. War ideal als Einstieg, weil es quasi die gleiche Geo hatte wie das Laufrad, was sie vorher benutzt haben.

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## AndiFu (22. August 2017)

Komisch....wieso kommt mir das Bild so bekannt vor


----------



## tebis (22. August 2017)

Top Haltung, schön zentral über´m Bike


----------



## track94 (22. August 2017)

tebis schrieb:


> Top Haltung, schön zentral über´m Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiFu (22. August 2017)

Bei der ersten Bremsung mit dem Rücktritt wars nicht mehr so zentral


----------



## Jona-dfy (25. Oktober 2017)

Sehr schöner Aufbau! Wo hast du die Kokua-Gabel her bekommen? Die Idee passt prima zum meinem aktuellen Haro Z12 Weihnachts-Projekt


----------



## AndiFu (25. Oktober 2017)

Danke. Ich sollte endlich mal die versprochenen Auflistungen posten.
Da kam mir bis jetzt die Priorität der Almhütten Renovierung dazwischen (Ausrede ) 

Ich hab die Gabel direkt bei Kokua als Ersatzteil gekauft.
Sehr netter Kontakt per email.
Und gekostet hats mich samt Versand € 23,-.

Achte auf die Nabenbreite!
Von Kokua gibts für die älteren Jumper eine Nabenbreite von 75mm und für die neueren (ich glaub ab 2012) 85mm.
Die Farbe kannst du je nach Verfügbarkeit wählen.


----------



## Jona-dfy (25. Oktober 2017)

Eine Almhütte ist aber auch eine durchaus vertretbare Ausrede 

Mail an Kokua ist raus, danke für den Tip mit der Nabenbreite!


----------



## hutch_proracer (28. November 2018)

AndiFu schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich mal einen schnellen Probeaufbau ohne Bremse gemacht und mein Sohn durfte Probefahren.
> Es hat ihm (Gott sei Dank) richtig viel Spaß gemacht.
> Ganz stolz hat er jedem sein neues Rad gezeigt.
> Dabei ist es ja noch nicht mal fertig.
> ...



Servus,

als erstes muss ich sagen, dass du hier einen sauguten Umbau vollbrcht hast!!!!! Respekt!!
Ich weiss gar nicht wie oft ich hier schon durch den Bericht geblättert hab, nachdem ich ein ähnliches Projekt mit einem SCOTT Contessa Jr12
vorhabe.
Und tasächlich würde ich gerne deine Bremsenmontage adaptieren....
Und wie du ja selbst schon geschrieben hast, ist der Felgenmarkt für dieses Projekt leider sehr sehr eingeschränkt. 
Deswegen  meine Frage wie du es gemacht hast mit dieser 16/36 Felgen Naben Kombination. Weihnachten naht, die kleine Prinzessin will auf die Bahn und ich bin ratlos....

Grüsse

Martin.....


----------



## alles-fahrer (4. Dezember 2018)

Danke für deinen inspirierenden Bericht @AndiFu. Das erste Rad mit Kurbel ist auch bei uns ein Voltage Jr, und das geht in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft an das nächste Kind weiter. Da werde ich dann auch noch den Gabeltausch vornehmen den Du beschrieben hast.

Die zwei größten Umbauten bisher waren der Tausch des Kettenblattes, und eine deutliche Geometrie-Veränderung zur Absenkung des Tretlagers. Letzteres ist sehr einfach zu machen, und sehr zu empfehlen (siehe Ausfallenden hinten):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (26. Januar 2019)

Auch wenn der ursprüngliche Autor anscheinen verschollen ist ... ich wollte mal zeigen was bei uns inzwischen aus dem Voltage geworden ist. So eine leichte Gabel konnte ich zum Glück auch ergattern, und dann kamen noch Sattel-Kombi und Lenker vom Belter 16 ran. Jetzt liegt es bei 5,6kg mit Rücktritt und ohne Griffe. Alleine der Tausch der Reifen gegen die günstigen Schwalbe Black Jack hat schon 220g gespart ... für 6,90€ pro Stück.


----------



## hutch_proracer (29. Januar 2019)

Servus,

damit es nicht nur bei Fragen meinerseits bleibt....
Hier das Ergebnis meine Umbaus:
-Bremsleitung wird noch innen verlegt.
-Sattel noch proportional angepasst, hatte   noch nichts passendes gefunden (Belter klingt ganz interessant.
-6kg genau. (hatte auch die Schwalbe drauf, allerdings senkt sich durch die 12er Bereifung das Tretlager soweit ab, dass bei leichtester Schräglage die Pedale schleifen.


----------



## alles-fahrer (29. Januar 2019)

hutch_proracer schrieb:


> allerdings senkt sich durch die 12er Bereifung das Tretlager soweit ab, dass bei leichtester Schräglage die Pedale schleifen


Der Rahmen vom aktuelleren Modell ist ja deutlich schicker als der ältere ... nice! 
Die Kurbel an deinem sieht irgendwie länger aus, kann das sein? Bei meinen sind es 90mm.


----------



## hutch_proracer (29. Januar 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Der Rahmen vom aktuelleren Modell ist ja deutlich schicker als der ältere ... nice!
> Die Kurbel an deinem sieht irgendwie länger aus, kann das sein? Bei meinen sind es 90mm.



Das ist ja auch ein Contessa JR in knallrosametallic. Die Mädchenvariante vom Voltage.
Geometriemässig sollte es ziemlich gleich sein. Hatte für meinen "grossen" ein rotes Voltage....
Der Rahmen ist definitiv legendär, aber für die kleine Prinzessin hats da was passenderes gebraucht.
Und die Inspiration hier hat tatsächlich ein spassiges Projekt beschert...


----------



## alles-fahrer (29. Januar 2019)

hutch_proracer schrieb:


> Geometriemässig sollte es ziemlich gleich sein.


Hmm... sollte man eigentlich meinen. Allerdings habe ich bei meinem das Tretlager extra ein ganzes Stück abgesenkt indem ich die Achs-Aufnahme am Ausfallende nach oben verlegt habe. Dazu die flachere Gabel, und die dünneren Reifen ... und dennoch haben die pedale noch Luft. Scheint also doch etwas anders gebaut zu sein.
Aber an sich ist ein niedriges Tretlager eine gute Eigenschaft für ein Kinderrad. Wenn das zu hoch ist wie bei meinem Voltage zuvor, dann ist es für Kleine viel schlechter zu fahren.


----------



## AndiFu (12. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
es freut mich, dass auch in meiner seeeeehr langen Abwesenheit hier weiter gelesen und geschrieben wurde und das euch das Projekt helfen und inspirieren konnte. Sorry dass ich eure Fragen nicht beantwortet habe.
Ihr habt da wirklich tolle Custombikes für eure Kids aufgebaut. Respekt 
Da kann meine "Vorlage" garnicht mithalten ;-)
Ich hoffe eure Kids hatten mit den Bikes genauso viel Freude und Lernerfolg wie mein Sohn.
Er konnte damals nach dem dritten Versuch mit dem Bike alleine Radfahren. 
Ein Monat vor seinem dritten Geburtstag.
Nach einem Jahr wars dann eh schon zu klein und wurde in der Familie weiter gereicht.
In Summe haben damit drei Kids Radfahren gelernt. Danach gings als Spende ins SOS Kinderdorf.
Somit hat sich die stundenlange "Bastlerei" aus meiner Sicht definitiv gelohnt


----------



## AndiFu (12. November 2021)

Hab hier noch ein Bild von der Ablöse entdeckt.
Die Lackierung der Felgen hab ich jedenfalls versemmelt. Hab zwecks Zeitersparnis die Grundierung ausgelassen. Der Lack ist dann schön wieder abgeblättert


----------

